

5 Excuses You Won't Tell Your Self for Not Practicing TDD - thesp0nge
http://armoredcode.com/blog/5-excuses-you-wont-tell-your-self-for-not-practicing-tdd/

======
Schwolop
Whoa. Typo overkill.

~~~
thesp0nge
Where? :)

